# Recent Bear Attack Story



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The attack happened in a room with a view.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...ear-outhouse-survivor-shurvell-alexander.html


----------



## UplandHntr (May 10, 2010)

That's why I always lock the door!


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

He doesn't appear to be a tiny guy, either...


----------



## harsens IS. hiballer (Nov 10, 2011)

i wounder if he keep the bear!!! he should get the bear mounted sitting on the ****ter!!!:lol:


----------



## spice64 (Dec 1, 2004)

That bear must have really had to go.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Everything is bigger and badder in Sioux Lookout, Ont. If you have never been there, don't let the outhouse, people grabbing, bears stop you from visiting there.


----------



## TScott27 (Jun 1, 2012)

Bear attacks! Would never like to experience one. Does anyone know what drives bears to charge into houses and attack people? I mean, some creatures, as long as you don't look like a threat to them would not come attacking you. With this guy, he wasn't doing anything but the bear came up to him.???


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You should always take a firearm to the outhouse with you. You never know what you might see.


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

spice64 said:


> That bear must have really had to go.


And now we have an answer to the proverbial question.....
I think it is no!


----------



## i missed again (Sep 7, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Get'nLucky said:


> And now we have an answer to the proverbial question.....
> I think it is no!


----------

